# Biceps tendonitis icd?



## BFAITHFUL (Dec 6, 2010)

I've posted this question before but never really got an answer.... What Dx code can I use for Bicep tendonitis, I have been told to use 726.10 or 726.12 but this is for "tenosynovitis" of biceps so I'm leaning more towards 726.10

Thanks


----------



## sathiyavathit (Dec 7, 2010)

*Biceps tendinitis*

I would go with 726.10


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks but I'm still not sure because I posted this in the orthopedics forums well and got responses stating to use 726.12.  Do you have any official resources stating to use 726.10?


----------



## sathiyavathit (Dec 7, 2010)

*Biceps tendinitis 726.12*

Hi, even i had a confusion about the same. I was searching yesterday to find out the accurate answers but most of the searches dont  give clear explanation, also we use 726.10 in our office here.

Today i found a resource regarding this and the code726.12 is supported for BICEPS TENDONITIS.The link is http://eorif.com/Shoulderarm/Biceps tendonitis.html

Synonyms: biceps tenosynovitis, biceps tendinosis, long head of biceps tendonitis
Biceps Tendonitis ICD-9
726.12(bicipital tenosynovitis). 
I hope this would help you.


----------



## JillSmithers (Jul 25, 2013)

Our office also uses 726.12.


----------



## Mrutkowski18 (Jul 25, 2013)

i agree, 726.12


----------

